# 1. Elsass Bike - Marathon in den Vogesen



## Pierre67 (10. Februar 2015)

Am 4. und 5. July 2015 findet die 1. Ausgabe der Elsass'Bike statt.








Anspruchsvolle Marathon Strecke, ohne Zeiterfassung, 3 Distanzen und 2 Formeln :
- Elsass'Bike Challenge : 90 km (2175 Hm) nur am Sonntag,
- Elsass'Bike Marathon : 110km (2911 Hm) in ein oder zwei Tage ,
- Elsass'Bike Ultra : 130 km (3138 Hm) in ein oder zwei Tage .

Ab Wangenbourg , 1/2 Stunden westlich von Straßburg, im Herzen der elsässischen Vogesen .
Technische Strecke, spielerisch , schöne Landschaften im Land .. der Singletracks. Die Strecke wurde diesen Winter anerkennt und enthaltet etwa 65% Singletracks.
Unterkunft Möglichkeit.
Verpflegung auf der Strecke und Top Organisation durch den Verein Cyclo -Club Wasselonne
Komplette Informationen und Anmeldung auf http://www.elsassbike.fr (z.Z. im Aufbau).
Weitere Infos auf https://www.facebook.com/elsassbike67

Ich gehöre zu Organisation und würde mich freuen Ihre Fragen zu beantworten


----------



## chkimsim (11. Februar 2015)

Habe mir gerade mal mit meinen rudimentären Französischkenntnissen die Web-Seite angeschaut - klingt ja ganz spannend, ein paar mehr Informationen über die Strecken wären natürlich hilfreich. Was sich mir aber überhaupt noch nicht erschliesst ist der 1 oder 2 Tage Modus. Könntest du dies vielleicht etwas genauer erklären?

Gruss

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pierre67 (11. Februar 2015)

Also das mit den verschidenen "Formeln" funktioniert folgender Weise :
- die 90 km Strecke wird nur am Sonntag 5. July angeboten
- die 110 und 130 km Strecken können auch am Sonntag 5. July komplett gefahren werden
- die jenigen für die die 110 und 130 km in einem Tag zu viel ist haben die Möglickeit es in 2 Tage aufzuteilen, etwa die Helfte am Samstag den 4. July und die andere Helfte am Sonntag

Gruss
Pierre


----------



## Pierre67 (14. Februar 2015)

und hier eine Vorschau von der 130 km Strecke


----------



## Twenty-1 (15. Februar 2015)

@Pierre67 , wie habe ich mir das mit der Aufteilung auf die 2 Tage vorzustellen? Muss ich im Voraus planen, wieviel ich am jeweiligen Tag fahren will? Und wie läuft es dann ggf. mit dem Materialtransport? Oder "muss" ich meine Sachen komplett mitführen? Kannst Du das etwas ausführlicher erläutern? Meine französischen Sprachkenntnisse sind dann leider doch etwas zu bescheiden. Danke vorab!


----------



## Pierre67 (15. Februar 2015)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @Pierre67 , wie habe ich mir das mit der Aufteilung auf die 2 Tage vorzustellen? Muss ich im Voraus planen, wieviel ich am jeweiligen Tag fahren will? Und wie läuft es dann ggf. mit dem Materialtransport? Oder "muss" ich meine Sachen komplett mitführen? Kannst Du das etwas ausführlicher erläutern?



Nein, du musst nuch planen ob du die Strecke in einem Tag (am Sonntag) fahren willst oder in 2 Tage.
Die Strecke macht so ganz grob gesehen eine "8". Start und Ziel befinden sich mitte drin. Wenn du die Strecke in 2 Tage fährst musst du ca. die Helfte am 1. Tag abschliessen, diese "Zwischenetape" befindet sich an der selbe Stelle wie der Start und Ziel Platz. Dort kanst du deine Sachen lassen. Und dort befinden sich auch Dusche, Parkplatz, Essen, etc ...



Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @Pierre67 ,  Meine französischen Sprachkenntnisse sind dann leider doch etwas zu bescheiden. Danke vorab!



die Web-Seite ist noch nicht 100% komplett aber demnächst werde ich mein Herz in die Hand nehmen um die auch auf Deutsch übersetzen


----------



## Twenty-1 (16. Februar 2015)

das hört sich doch sehr gut an 
Wo finde ich den günstige Unterkünfte in der Gegend? Hast Du da eine Empfehlung? Oder gibt es evtl. eine Sammelunterkuft (Turnhalle o.ä.)?


----------



## Pierre67 (16. Februar 2015)

Sammelunterkunft gibt es so viel ich weiss nicht, am besten beim Fremdenverkehrsbüro anfragen, hier der Link :
http://www.suisse-alsace.fr/liste.php?type=hebergement


----------



## Pierre67 (4. März 2015)

und jetzt ist die Web-Seite auch auf deutsch verfügbar, speziel für die deutsch sprachigen Bikers. Also zumindest die wichtigsten Sachen, der Rest folgt ...http://www.elsassbike.fr/de/
beiliegend ist auch das Anmeldeformular in deutsch


----------



## powderJO (4. März 2015)

auf der website fehlt das datum der veranstaltung ...


----------



## Pierre67 (4. März 2015)

powderJO schrieb:


> auf der website fehlt das datum der veranstaltung ...



 richtig ... wird korrigiert
Danke für die Bemerkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (16. März 2015)

Pierre67 schrieb:


> Am 4. und 5. July 2015 findet die 1. Ausgabe der Elsass'Bike statt....
> Ab Wangenbourg , 1/2 Stunden westlich von Straßburg, im Herzen der elsässischen Vogesen .
> Technische Strecke, spielerisch , schöne Landschaften im Land .. der Singletracks. Die Strecke wurde diesen Winter anerkennt und enthaltet etwa 65% Singletracks.
> Unterkunft Möglichkeit.
> ...




Die Veranstaltung hoert sich sehr interessant an!
Wie ist das eigentlich, braucht man da eine Lizenz zur Teilnahme (in D gehts ja i.d.R. ohne)?
Falls ja, kann man eine Tageslizenz loesen?
Wenn man eine deutsche Lizenz hat, wird diese akzeptiert?

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## Pierre67 (16. März 2015)

aka schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung hoert sich sehr interessant an!
> Wie ist das eigentlich, braucht man da eine Lizenz zur Teilnahme (in D gehts ja i.d.R. ohne)?
> Falls ja, kann man eine Tageslizenz loesen?
> Wenn man eine deutsche Lizenz hat, wird diese akzeptiert?
> ...


Hallo Andreas,
Eine Lizenz ist nicht erforderlich. Der Vorteil mit der Lizenz ist dass du 4 € Rabbat hast auf dem Startgeld. Deutsche Lizenz ist auch akzeptiert
Gruss
Pierre


----------



## Pierre67 (20. April 2015)

der Termin nähert sich langsam. Wie sieht es aus mit dem Training ? Bereit für die 130 km ?


----------



## Migra (30. April 2015)

Kann ich die 110 oder 130 km-Runde auch am Samstag schon komplett fahren?
Sind hier die Verpflegungstationen auch schon eingerichtet?
Ich habe am Sonntag nämlich keine Zeit und würde die Strecke trotzdem gerne ganz fahren.

Danke und Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Pierre67 (30. April 2015)

Migra schrieb:


> Kann ich die 110 oder 130 km-Runde auch am Samstag schon komplett fahren?
> Sind hier die Verpflegungstationen auch schon eingerichtet?
> Ich habe am Sonntag nämlich keine Zeit und würde die Strecke trotzdem gerne ganz fahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
nein, geht leider nicht. Die Verpflegungstationen vom 2. Teil sind am Samstag noch nicht eingerichtet

Gruss
Pierre


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2015)

http://www.elsassbike.fr/de/epreuves/ultra/
http://www.elsassbike.fr/de/epreuves/marathon/

der erste satz liest sich da aber etwas anders.


edit:
und hier klärt es sich dann auf.
http://www.elsassbike.fr/de/presentation/consignes/


wobei ih aber nicht verstehe, warum man die 1 tages version nicht am samstag startet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pierre67 (30. April 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wobei ih aber nicht verstehe, warum man die 1 tages version nicht am samstag startet.



der "Haupttag" ist am Sonntag. Parrallel dazu git es an diesen Tage noch 2 andere Veranstalltungen : Cyclomontagnarde des Vosges Celtiques (Road Bike) und "Randonnées de Wangenbourg" (Road + MTB mit Strecken von 27-70 km) . Diese findet nur am Sonntag statt.
Übrigens, wenn Ihre Helfte auch mitmachen will aber die Strecken der Elsass Bike zu anspruchsvoll findet können die "Randonnées de Wangenbourg" eine gute Alternative sein ...
http://www.velo-evasion-saverne.net/node/2021


----------



## Pierre67 (19. Mai 2015)

hier ein Artikel über die Elsass Bike
http://www.sportfood4you.ch/2015/05/elsassbike-2015/


----------



## Pierre67 (16. Juli 2015)




----------



## Laerry (20. Juli 2015)

Mh gefällt mir. Gibts schon Tendenzen, das es nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden wird?


----------



## Pierre67 (20. Juli 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Mh gefällt mir. Gibts schon Tendenzen, das es nächstes Jahr wieder stattfinden wird?




mehr als Tendenzen ...
Nach dem Erfolg der 1. Ausgabe und den tollen Feedbacks von den Teilnehmern wird es ganz sicher in 2016 weitergehen.
Datum noch in klärung


----------



## blumi (8. August 2015)

Kann mal jemand etwas Feedback geben, wie das so war, vielleicht bin ich nächstes Jahr auch dabei, es klingt gut. 
Danke


----------



## Pierre67 (12. August 2015)

blumi schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand etwas Feedback geben, wie das so war, vielleicht bin ich nächstes Jahr auch dabei, es klingt gut.
> Danke


ein Feedback von den deutsch sprachigen Teilnehmer habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Hier ein Feedback aus Belgien :
http://www.b-m-b.be/index.php?/topi...thon-dans-lest-de-la-france-à-ne-pas-manquer/
und ein Presseartikel :
http://www.vojomag.com/news/elsass-bike-un-defi-longue-distance-au-coeur-des-vosges/
alles leider nur auf französisch

weitere Bilder hier :
https://www.facebook.com/elsassbike...4261982728864/498488003639593/?type=1&theater


----------



## maluca (13. August 2015)

Bin stark daran interessiert, da nächstes Jahr gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn, auch mitzufahren.
Hab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub die gefüllt sein wollen.
Gibt es die diesjährigen Strecken als GPS Download ?


----------



## w69 (13. August 2015)

GPS: 
(Services -> Telecharger le fichier GPX)


----------



## maluca (21. Februar 2016)

Gibt es schon Infos für 2016? Würde diesmal gerne gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn die 110 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pierre67 (21. Februar 2016)

maluca schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Infos für 2016? Würde diesmal gerne gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn die 110 fahren.


Ja die 2te Ausgabe findet statt am 2. Und 3. Juli. Die 110 kannst du in einem Tag (Sonntag) oder in 2 Tage (Samstag + Sonntag) fahren. Weitere Infos auf http://www.elsassbike.fr


----------



## tskubi (2. März 2016)

Dear friends,  







hope to see you there !


----------



## blumi (3. März 2016)

Die deutsche Seite funktioniert nicht. 

http://www.elsassbike.fr/language/de/


----------



## tskubi (3. März 2016)

blumi schrieb:


> Die deutsche Seite funktioniert nicht.
> 
> http://www.elsassbike.fr/language/de/


You are right, we're working on it


----------



## Pierre67 (13. März 2016)

das Anmeldeformular in deutsche Sprache


----------



## Laerry (22. Mai 2016)

Gerade eben die Anmeldung für die 130 km abgeschickt. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Pierre67 (22. Mai 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Gerade eben die Anmeldung für die 130 km abgeschickt. Ich bin gespannt



Viel Spaβ !
die 130 in 1 oder 2 Tage ?


----------



## NewK (22. Mai 2016)

In dö Tagen 

Kennt jemand vor Ort oder ein paar km weiter weg günstige Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten oder hat einen Tipp?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (23. Mai 2016)

Wer ist denn letztes Jahr gefahren? Was empfiehlt sich eher: Hardtail oder All-Mountain? Am HT habe ich keine Vario-Stütz - also bei vielen großen Absätzen wär das dann ja eher schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (23. Mai 2016)

War letztes jahr NICHT dabei. Ich hab nur ein HT, aber mit Variostütze. Das wird schon passen, damit komm ich fast überall hoch & runter bisher.


----------



## Pierre67 (23. Mai 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> In dö Tagen
> 
> Kennt jemand vor Ort oder ein paar km weiter weg günstige Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten oder hat einen Tipp?



hier findest du viele Möglichkeiten :
http://www.suisse-alsace.fr/DE


----------



## Pierre67 (23. Mai 2016)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn letztes Jahr gefahren? Was empfiehlt sich eher: Hardtail oder All-Mountain? Am HT habe ich keine Vario-Stütz - also bei vielen großen Absätzen wär das dann ja eher schlecht.



ich würde persönnlich ein AM empfehlen. Hardtail passt aber auch gut. Letztes Jahr hatten wir von allem : Fully's, HT, Fatbike's, sogar Single Speed !!!! Für den Single Speed muss man aber (sehr) gute Oberschenkel haben.

Variostütze ist ein Plus bei manchen heiklen Passagen, hängt aber vor allem vom Fahrer ab


----------



## NewK (30. Mai 2016)

Pierre67 schrieb:


> Ja die 2te Ausgabe findet statt am 2. Und 3. Juli. Die 110 kannst du in einem Tag (Sonntag) oder in 2 Tage (Samstag + Sonntag) fahren. Weitere Infos auf http://www.elsassbike.fr


An diejenigen die beim letzten Jahr schon dabei waren:
Wie läuft das mit dem Essen am Samstag Mittag ab?
Wann und wo gibt´s das und was gab´s denn so? Und was ist mit dem Essen am Sonntag nach der Ankunft?
Und ist die Paela am Samstag Abend mit Fisch oder Hühnchen?
Danke!


----------



## steff76 (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

die ersten 60km sehen ja laut Karte und Höhenprofil bei Ultra und Marathon gleich aus.
Da ich es eh auf 2 Tage verteilen würde stellt sich für mich die Frage ob man auch am 2 Tag entscheiden kann
welche Tour man weiterfährt (dürfte ja nix dagegen sprechen).

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Pierre67 (2. Juni 2016)

steff76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ersten 60km sehen ja laut Karte und Höhenprofil bei Ultra und Marathon gleich aus.
> Da ich es eh auf 2 Tage verteilen würde stellt sich für mich die Frage ob man auch am 2 Tag entscheiden kann
> ...


die Strecke ist so gemacht dass die Ultra sich von der Marathon Strecke nur bei den letzten 20 km unterscheidet. Das heisst man kann ganz am Ende der Marathon Strecke wählen ob man auf der Ultra weiter machen will (kann !) oder nicht.
Aber mit ein wenig Training lässt sich die Ultra in 2 Tage gut fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. Juni 2016)

Für alle die wie ich auf die franzosischen Rennen in den Vogesen stehen, hier noch ein Geheimtipp
http://tracevosgienne.fr/ete/


----------



## Laerry (30. Juni 2016)

Das meiste ist gepackt, die Vorfreude steigt


----------



## Pierre67 (30. Juni 2016)

Viel Spass !
Wann fährst du ? Samstag + Sonntag oder die gesamte Strecke am Sonntag ?


----------



## steff76 (4. Juli 2016)

Schön (anstrengend) war es. (90km Strecke)
Nettes Flair, fordernde sehr Singletrail-Lastige Strecke (wenn ich auch die ein oder andere Schiebpassage bergauf verflucht habe ).
War zum ersten mal im Elsass biken wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein und wenn es in den Terminkalender passt bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.

Steffen


----------



## NewK (4. Juli 2016)

steff76 schrieb:


> Schön (anstrengend) war es. (90km Strecke)
> Nettes Flair, fordernde sehr Singletrail-Lastige Strecke [...]


Wir Haardt-Biker sind halt was Singletrails anbelangt schon sehr verwöhnt, daher sind uns nur die extrem vielen aufgweichten Harvester-Wege aufgefallen 
Sonst eine schöne Veranstaltung mit wenigen aber dann doch schönen Trails, sehr gut gekennzeichnete Strecke mit leckeren und ausreichenden Verpflegungen und sehr nettem Orga-Team


----------



## Laerry (4. Juli 2016)

Ja, abgesehen davon, das wir uns am 1. Tag so blöd verfahren haben und dann noch das Wetter so schlecht wurde, wars ziemlich geil. Für nen Marathon viele Trails, vor allem bergauf waren die richtig fordernd, aber meist gerade so fahrbar. Schade, das es viele gar nicht versucht haben und die steilen Stücke immer hochgeschoben haben.

Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, bestimmt ist dann das Wetter endlich ma perfekt  Und ich hoffe, es gibt wieder nen Schokoladenbrunnen!


----------



## plannta (6. Juli 2016)

nächstes Jahr wieder 

der Samstag war ja nicht so der Hit...um 10 gestartet und nach 3,5 dauer-regen-fahrt zurück an den Start gefahren.
der Sonntag war vom Wetter her garnicht mal so schlecht .
der zweite Teil der 130km Strecke war doch toll zum fahren...und die letzte Teilstrecke  bis zum Ziel (nach der Verpfelgungsstation) war ja nochmal ein bischen fordernd


----------



## Laerry (3. Februar 2017)

Scheinbar neue Streckenführung:







Bin auf jeden Fall wieder am Start!


----------



## tskubi (2. Juni 2017)

http://bit.ly/1O7vD7h


----------



## Laerry (12. Juni 2017)

Höhenprofil und Strecke online:

http://www.elsassbike.fr/?page_id=27&lang=fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (29. Juni 2017)

Wann geht das eigentlich am Sa und am So los, wenn man z.B. die 110km an zwei Tagen fahren möchte?

Schade, dass es keine Übersetzung der Homepage gibt. :-(


----------



## tskubi (29. Juni 2017)

Im nächsten Jahr werden wir eine vollständige Website-Übersetzung bieten www.elsassbike.fr erwartet wird !


----------



## Laerry (5. Juli 2017)

Aufgrund von Knieschmerzen konnte ich leider den 2.Tag nicht mitfahren. Aber der erste Tag mit 65km und 1900hm war super. es war zwar kalt und windig und hat teils geregnet, aber die Wege waren alle fahrbar. Trails ohne Ende, wesentlich mehr als letztes Jahr, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. viel Flow, aber auch viele technisch Interessante Stellen. eine Wasserdurchfahrt. 3 Treppen. Viele Steilstücke und Felsen. Sogar einige Sprungschanzen. Sehr angenehme und nette Atmosphäre. Wer keinen Massenstart und keine Zeitnahme braucht, aber dafür auf Trails steht, sollte hier unbedingt mitfahren! Auch schön: An allen Verpflegungsstationen wurde der Müll in die Tüten entsorgt  . Nächstes Jahr defintiv wieder dabei und dann klappts hoffentlich auch mit dem Knie!


----------



## tskubi (4. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Laerry (31. Dezember 2017)

ich bin mal so frech:






Für mich persöhnlich wars der Elsass Ultra Bike die schönste MTB- Strecke in 2017.


----------



## tskubi (3. Januar 2018)

Danke Laerry, a pleasure to have you next July.


----------



## maluca (20. August 2018)

Hallo
Ich möcht mal ein allergrößtes Lob für die Strecke aussprechen. Hammer.
Eine Frage hätte ich: wieviele bekloppte git es, die die 130 km in einem Tag fahren?
für mich unvorstellbar.
Wenns irgendwie klappt möchte ich nächstes Jahr aufjedenfall teilnehmen.
Zwischenzeitlich aber auf jeden Fall öfter eure Trails rocken.
Wie schon gesagt:  echt der Hammer
In diesem Sinne
Happy Trails


----------

